# Pensacola pier



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

Again the rest of the family went to the beach so I went to the pier around 6:00 be headed to the end. So much bait around but I saw people pullin up Spanish and hard tails and I just threw on a gotcha and got out there. Tons of hard tail so many the people ( we all know who I'm talking about ) were just sitting out there and people were just handing em over and just throwing em in to the coolers. Lost like a freakin 5 lb Spanish when I was pullin it up. 

Cried for a few minutes then got back at it and boom hardtail. Hardtail after hardtail after hardtail then you would see the Spanish come over the rail every now and then. Everyone would get excited and then here comes the hardtails. 

When I first showed up in the first 10 minutes someone's says Spanish and every one yells that's a f$&@in mahi. Probably a 14 - 15in mahi very nice coloring. Then every time some bait would go by all you see is raining gotchas jigs and cigar minnows. Apparently my family saw sharks and I watched the video and was like THATS A COBIA. Everyone was by the end and they were by the first sandbar they were good sized too. 

I didn't feel like cleaning fish so I gave away all the fish I caught. Right before I left we were all greeted by the blue angels right above us. All I thought was " you know it's loud when you feel like throwing up when they fly over" lol. 

Over all very nice day out and very glad I got to go.


----------



## tate51 (Apr 28, 2016)

were you wearing the gopro? but yeah when the bite started it really started all the big Spanish were on cigs which there are plenty of them out there


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

My two days off, all they said was running was jacks and ladyfish.....NOW the fish and bait shows up.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's my luck.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

tate51 said:


> were you wearing the gopro? but yeah when the bite started it really started all the big Spanish were on cigs which there are plenty of them out there


Not the GoPro, I was wearing the Camo shorts and black visor. I do know who you are talking about.


----------

